# Uber finally showed me the light...



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So...


I finally got a deactivation notice today, my rating stands at 4.86 (even with the trigger that got my deactivated)



I set the destination filter to take me home,


I get a party of 3...



I had 3 separate reasons to refused them their trip.

1 Too many passengers (3 adults 4 children under 5)
2 children with no car seats (3 children that in my estimation needed one under florida law)
3 And one of the passengers smelled of illegal narcotics (Meth)

I've been a cab driver long enough to know what Meth smells like,
I've been a cab driver long enough to know that Children are the only people that HAVE to be buckled up,
I've been a cab driver long enough to know that there is no possible way to safely carry 8 people (with driver) in a ford focus.

And i'm the one who get's deactivated for driving off and ditching them..

Thank you uber for finally showing me the light...

Reported all of this to uber as well..

I really don't care anymore...


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

Did you start the trip?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I think God trying to tell me something too...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MrPincushion said:


> Did you start the trip?


Nope...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

They reported you for something else. You just have to talk to uberwala and explain yourself


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So...
> 
> I finally got a deactivation notice today, my rating stands at 4.86 (even with the trigger that got my deactivated)
> 
> ...


----------

